# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  القدح ليس بغيبة في ستة

## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

*القدح ليس بغيبة في ستة ... متظلم ومعرف ومحذر* 
*ومجاهر فسقا ومستفت ومن ... طلب إلاعانة في إزالة منكر
**
ذكرها الإمام النووي في كتاب (رياض الصالحين في "باب ما يُباح من الغيبة") جاء فيه: "اعلم أن الغيبة تُباح لغرض صحيح شرعي، لا يمكن الوصول إليه إلاَّ بها، وهو ستة أسباب:*

*- الأول: التظلُّم، فيجوز للمظلوم أن يتظلَّم إلى السلطان والقاضي، وغيرهما ممَّن له ولاية، أو قدرة على إنصافه من ظالمه فيقول: "ظلمني فلان بكذا".*

*- الثاني: الاستعانة على تغيير المنكر، وردّ العاصي إلى الصواب، فيقول لِمَن يرجو قدرته على إزالة المنكر: فلان يعمل كذا، فازجره عنه، ونحو ذلك، ويكون مقصوده التوصل إلى إزالة المنكر، فإن لم يقصد ذلك كان حراماً.*

*- الثالث: الاستفتاء، فيقول للمفتي: ظلمني أبي، أو أخي، أو زوجي، أو فلان بكذا، فهل له ذلك؟ وما طريقي في الخلاص منه، وتحصيل حقي، ودفع الظُّلم؟ ونحو ذلك، فهذا جائز للحاجة، ولكن الأحوط والأفضل أن يقول: ما تقول في رجل أو شخص، أو زوج، كان من أمره كذا؟ فإنه يحصل به الغرض من غير تعيين ومع ذلك، فالتعيين جائز، كما سنذكره في حديث هند إنْ شاء اللَّه تعالى.*

*- الرابع: تحذير المسلمين من الشر ونصيحتهم، وذلك من وجوه: منها جرح المجروحين من الرواة والشهود، وذلك جائز بإجماع المسلمين، بل واجب للحاجة ومنها المشاورة في مصاهرة إنسان، أو مشاركته، أو إيداعه، أو معاملته، أو غير ذلك، أو مجاورته ويجب على المشاوَر ألاَّ يخفي حاله، بل يذكر المساوئ التي فيه بنية النصيحة ومنها إذا رأى متفقهاً يتردّد إلى مبتدع، أو فاسق يأخذ عنه العلم، وخاف أن يتضرر المتفقه بذلك، فعليه نصيحته ببيان حاله، بشرط أن يقصد النصيحة، وهذا ممّا يُغلط فيه، وقد يحمل المتكلم بذلك الحسد، ويُلبس الشيطان عليه ذلك، ويُخيل إليه أنه نصيحة فليفطن لذلك ومنها أن يكون له ولاية، لا يقوم بها على وجهها: إما بأن لا يكون صالحاً لها، وإما بأن يكون فاسقاً، ونحو ذلك، فيجب ذكر ذلك، لمن له عليه ولاية عامة ليزيلها، ويولي من يصلح، أو يعلم ذلك منه ليعامله بمقتضى حاله، ولا يغتر به، وأن يسعى إلى أن يحثه على الاستقامة أو يستبدل به.*

*- الخامس: أن يكون مجاهراً بفسقه أو بدعته كالمجاهر بشرب الخمر، وجباية الأموال ظلماً، وتولي الأمور الباطلة، فيجوز ذكره بما يُجاهر به، ويحرم ذكره بغيره من العيوب، إلا أن يكون لجوازه سبب آخر مما ذكرناه.*

*- السادس: التعريف، فإذا كان الإنسان معروفاً بلقب، كالأعمش والأعرج، والأصم، والأعمى، والأحول، وغيرهم، جاز تعريفهم بذلك، ويحرم إطلاقه على جهة التنقص ولو أمكن تعريفه بغير ذلك كان أولى.*

----------


## مريم ياسين

*القدح ليس بغيبة في ستة ... متظلم ومعرف ومحذر 
ومجاهر فسقا ومستفت ومن ... طلب إلاعانة في إزالة منكر

*

----------

